# finally found something to carve out the bowl of a spoon



## GaryK

Great review. Thanks


----------



## DanYo

glad you posted this review.

I've been considering this tool and a good positive report, was what I have been waiting for.


----------



## Grumpy

Interesting tool Joey. Thanks for the review.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review, looks like a Dremel on steroids.


----------



## dlcarver

I have been using Foredom for 30 years. It is the same thing, very little goes wrong with it. It works hard for me every day, as a matter of fact I have 2 of them, they can be reversed with a switch…. for left handed carvers. Also has variable speed footswitch.
Dave


----------



## motthunter

looks like a handy unit. thanks for the review


----------



## jerryw

Joey,
I solved the problem of carving out a spoon by not carving but by sanding. I made 3 or 4 narrow ( 3/4") drum sanders with a diameter of 4" or larger if you are making large spoons or smaller for small spoons. The drums are cut from plywood, lightly chamfer the edges, cut a v shaped piece out of the edge, wrap a 3/4" wide strip of sanding belt 50 or 60 grit around the outside and hold it in place with the v shaaped piece and a drywall screw. I have mine mounted on an arbor shaft driven with a 1/3 hp electric motor. Sand across the grain of the wood. The 50 grit will remove the wood real fast. You have to keep the wood moving back and forward to shape the bowl of the spoon. Another drum with 100 or 120 grit will smooth it up. You do the spoon in about a minute or two at the most.


----------

